# Why no OT Board Moderators?



## JLXC (May 19, 2002)

Many other boards like this have a full on OT board.  Let all the people go and babble there.  I have never understood why these boards did not have one.


----------



## Zappo (May 19, 2002)

Mostly because Morrus (and Eric before him) wants them to stay on focus on D&D and roleplaying in general. There are other places to talk about other things.


----------



## JLXC (May 19, 2002)

Zappo, yeah I noticed that with all the constant OT posts.  If there was another forum, then this would be a non-issue.  People WOULD stay on topic.


----------



## Zappo (May 19, 2002)

That's why the mods don't like the number of OT posts. The basic idea is that poeple just shouldn't talk much about OT stuff here. I think one of them would answer you better, though.


----------



## Piratecat (May 19, 2002)

#1: This should be in Meta, not in General Discussion. I'll move it.

#2: There will never be an OT board here. Morrus has no interest in hosting one, and I agree with him completely on that. We generally point people towards boards like Nutkinland for that. A few OT threads are great in general discussion; they help build the community, and they're fun. A lot is less cool, and we try to avoid it. That's why we ask people to try and use their discretion ande good judgement before posting OT threads.


----------



## Darkness (May 19, 2002)

I don't know how many threads asking this very question I have seen over the months - even though reading the FAQ thread would answer this question easily enough... 



> _From the FAQ thread (here in Meta) _
> *Can we have an Off-Topic forum?*
> 
> Nope. Sorry. I have no interest in running such a board. All I want to run is a D&D/d20 board. If I ever do decide I'd like to run a messageboard on a different subject, then I'll do so elsewhere.


----------



## Horacio (May 19, 2002)

And I really like that answer, and agree fully with Morrus and the moderators in this


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 19, 2002)

Besides, what would one talk about in an OT forum?  If it's something off-topic, wouldn't it then be on topic, thus making it off topic?  And it it was on-topic, wouldn't it then be off-topic, thus making it on-topic?

It's all very confusing...


----------



## Roland Delacroix (May 19, 2002)

Plus just the on topic forums alone are already straining the server.  Maybe if Moruss gets a dual AMD XP 2100 system going he can get some moderators for one, but right now ENworld really can't handle more forums.


----------



## Darkness (May 19, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Besides, what would one talk about in an OT forum?  If it's something off-topic, wouldn't it then be on topic, thus making it off topic?  And it it was on-topic, wouldn't it then be off-topic, thus making it on-topic?
> 
> It's all very confusing... *



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

We DO have an OT board. You can find it right here:

http://pub53.ezboard.com/bnutkinland


----------



## hong (May 20, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Besides, what would one talk about in an OT forum?  If it's something off-topic, wouldn't it then be on topic, thus making it off topic?  And it it was on-topic, wouldn't it then be off-topic, thus making it on-topic?
> 
> It's all very confusing... *




You misunderstand. "OT" stands for ON-topic, not OFF-topic.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 20, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You misunderstand. "OT" stands for ON-topic, not OFF-topic. *




Oh?  Weird.  D'ye mean that all those Star Wars threads are on topic?


----------



## JLXC (May 20, 2002)

Cool.  Thanks for the Info.  FAQ's are for kids.


----------

